
Opus Magnum – Automated Puzzle Solver [video] - pdkl95
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egrs04Ko864
======
pdkl95
Additionally, the author has also posted some _astonishingly impressive_
Infinifactory projects, like building and delivering 10 "Anti-Javelin Point
Defense" units in 48 cycles[1] (yes, that's assembly and a long-ish
transportation averaging <5 cycles/unit), and an _implementation of TIS-100_
[2] (including emulation of the CPUs and a 9-bit BCD display).

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exaLS7Synkg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exaLS7Synkg)

[2]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yMnOEgbm2fE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yMnOEgbm2fE)

~~~
overcast
I really hope this guy is solving real life problems with his intelligence.
He's probably one of those dudes that doesn't get past those stupid white
boarding exercises, so never gets into the workforce.

------
alexandercrohde
Oh, this game looked quite similar to Shenzen I/O. Turns out it's by the same
author.

For those interested in building your own CPU from logic gates I recommend a
game called MHRD, though the interface is suuuuuper basic.

